# Canadians killed in Cyprus



## Justinrc (7 Dec 2005)

Hey i was just wondering if anyone knows if there were any Canadian soldiers killed during the peacekeeping operation in cyprus.

Thanks
Justin


----------



## Infanteer (7 Dec 2005)

Google is your friend:

http://www.cavunp.org/honour.html


----------



## Justinrc (7 Dec 2005)

sorry


----------



## Justinrc (7 Dec 2005)

i can't find anything that says killed soldiers in cyprus.


----------



## Infanteer (7 Dec 2005)

UNFICYP is Cypress.


----------



## Justinrc (7 Dec 2005)

oh ok my bad


----------



## KevinB (8 Dec 2005)

IIRC it is the Operation (OTW) that has claimed the most amount of soldiers - albiet we did have 59 roto's...

However I think FYR with UNPROFOR, IFOR, SFOR, and KFOR claimed the most for a country.


----------



## medicineman (8 Dec 2005)

First case of PTSD I saw was as a result of the Turkish invasion in 74 - there were 2 guys from the Airborne that were killed.  Dude in question's best friend was shot dead in front of him.

MM


----------



## Long in the tooth (9 Dec 2005)

We had a guy die on my roto from heat exhaustion.  I was amazed at how little press this incident received!


----------



## Justinrc (10 Dec 2005)

I went to cyprus for a month and a half this summer, and it was crazzy hot, you burn in like no time


----------

